# Anybody like Salmon?



## Irishcat922 (Dec 23, 2004)

http://shockeys.com/fun/salmon.htm


----------



## VanVos (Dec 23, 2004)

I love salmon!! One of my favorites. 

VanVos


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

That video is hilarious!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh man, I'm dyin' here...!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

Salmon Rushdie?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh man! That's pretty hilarious!


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 24, 2004)

I like salmon blacked, grilled, or savannah style with crab,shrimpand asparagus in a creme sauce. I love to eat. Thank God for the abundance of food he gave us. Especially chocolate


----------

